# HR 10-250 -- Audio Dropouts and now Overheating



## UKWildcats (Nov 7, 2007)

HR 10-250 Issues that I could not find a clear answer to -- So hoping someone can help me out.

Connections 
HDMI -- to TV for video only
Digital Audo -- Optical Cable to Harman Kardon Receiver

Issues:
-- For a few weeks (maybe longer) I would get a mild popping on speakers when adjusting volume -- nothing major.
-- Saturday -- Audio Dropouts lasting 15 seconds give or take, Video was fine
-- Sunday the receiver was non-responsive and had to unplug to get it back, when this happened again I unplugged/reset and on bootup I got the "Overheat" screen that has not disappeared.
-- Cleared/Reset the receiver via menu option -- Overheat Screen on boot 

DirectTV is going to replace my receiver and upgrade the dish's but I would like to determine if the 10-250 is repairable -- they are not charging me.

What I have done:
1. I cleaned out the reciever and fan -- yes it was very dusty in there -- Tied rebooting but same Overheat problem
2. Disconnect HDMI to TV and Replaced with RGB -- Overheat Again

The unit does not feel hot -- Searches on the Internet indicate that the Power Supply could be the culprit (or HDMI but since I got the same Overheat Screen with HDMI disconnected I am hoping that HDMI is not the issue).

Is there a way to determine if the powersupply is bad -- a test with a multi-meter.

I would like to fix and use the 10-250 to replace a SD Tivo system -- but only if I know how much it would cost to repair -- DTV indicated I can get another HD DVR (newest) for $100 so I know what I would be willing to spend to get repaired.

Thanks for any help.

UK


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The power supply problem is not something you can test. Cheapest way is to buy a used HR10 from eBay, etc. and swap the power supply.


----------



## UKWildcats (Nov 7, 2007)

stevel said:


> The power supply problem is not something you can test. Cheapest way is to buy a used HR10 from eBay, etc. and swap the power supply.


Thanks -- never thought about looking on ebay -- I did see a replacement PS was about $70 online.

Would a bad PS cause audio issues like I was experiencing -- I can see how it could cause the overheat problems.

Thanks

UK


----------



## KurtBJC (Jan 2, 2007)

I had the overheat problem a while back, and swapping in a power supply from an old unit I'd gotten off of eBay did fix it--the fix was very easy to do. As for the audio dropouts, though, it is very unlikely that that has anything to do with the power supply and so if you do swap out the PS you probably should expect that to continue. If, like me, you're just sort of "limping along" until the new HD unit comes out, you might consider just going to right/left stereo analog audio for a while (assuming that's unaffected by your dropouts) as a patch--it wouldn't get you surround sound, but might make things less annoying.


----------



## UKWildcats (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks -- for the help -- I am limping along until the new TIVO system comes out -- What I probably do is assuming DirectTV can upgrade me (weather issues -- dish is on the roof) is use the replacement receiver until the new System is released and them move the replacment to the family room.

UK


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

stevel said:


> The power supply problem is not something you can test. Cheapest way is to buy a used HR10 from eBay, etc. and swap the power supply.


Actually the cheapest way is to replace 1 or 2 bulging capacitors on the power supply board. You only need to be good with a solder gun. Parts are a few bucks.

And bad power supply can cause problems with digital audio output.


----------



## JRAllas (Mar 26, 2006)

My HR10-250 began doing the same thing in the past week. I had the DirecTivo connected to my TV via HDMI with no problems in the past. The audio began with light static and occasional thumping in and out. It became increasingly worse until the audio completely dropped out. My solution was to connect the DirecTivo to my TV via the composite audio/video connections (RCA jacks). The sound is fine now, but the color no longer looks as good as it did with HDMI. The only cable I had that was long enough to reach was a patch cable with one video and two audio connections. Could this cable be my problem? Should I get a replacement or will I be wasting my time/money? Thanks!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The composite connection is standard-def, so sure, it won't look as good as HDMI. Have you tried the component video connections?


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

You don't really need any special cable for component connections, I just use the standard 3 connection cable. White ---> Blue, Yellow --> Green and Red --> Red. Of course, you'll need to run a separate audio cable...


----------



## JRAllas (Mar 26, 2006)

I don't know why I said "composite". I meant "Component". I was using a composite cable for the component signal. I replaced the cable and it looked great again. The problem I have now is that the overheating warning started happening more often and now it happens before the unit gets fully re-booted. I'm awaiting a new power supply from Weaknees as I type this. I'll follow-up when I've solved the problem.


----------



## racer21 (Feb 26, 2002)

I had the same issues with audio drop outs, and the unit shutting off for overheating.

When I would re boot I would get a get a screen that said the unit was shut off due to overheating.

Replaced the power supply and it seems to be working fine. No audio drop outs since the power supply was replaced.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

I replaced two capacitors in the power supply and solved the (false) overheating, sound dropouts and rebooting frequently problems. Definitely worth $3 for two capacitors. I will look for the instructions I found in the TiVo forum at the time.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

I found the reference to the vintage 2001 thread that I used as a guide to find and replace my bad capacitors. But the url does not work for me now. Maybe someone knows how to find a cached or archived version.

http:// deal database .com/forum/showthread.php?p=298828

(You will have to delete the embedded spaces and copy and paste the results into your browser, because TiVo Community filters out references to this other site.)


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

Here is one quick reference to the symptoms and solutions, but not really instructions for replacing the bad capacitors. Still looking...

Found in the archives of D--- D---b---, another TiVo enthusiast forum:

"Ok, I had the exact same problems, starting with the Digital Audio, then intermittant access card, then temp warnings w/shutdown. I sure went the hard road finding it, after patching the software to kill the temp warnings, going to analog audio and even changing the access card driver chip. Now I will save every one else that wasted time.

"IT's THE POWER SUPPLY!!! There were two caps (capacitors) that were hidden under the heatsincs, just two small things- mine were even bulging. C15 and C42, both 470uf @ 6.3v, when replacing them use 16v or 25v ones, they will last way longer.

"It explained everything, High frequency was bleeding from the switching pulses in the power supply onto a 3v and 5v sub power lines (not the main ones for the HD or CPU) but fed key parts on the I2c buss, smart card and Digital audio.

"Hope that helps someone!!! "


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

I have recently been having audio issues, drop outs same place on the playback. Very odd, video seems fine so I don't think it is the HD again. That said, I moved from OPTICAL OUT to composite outs (just red/white) and the drops stopped, which doesn't make a LOT of sense. I can't imagine a bad optical cable would have audio dropouts at the same place same time, and it COULD be the received optical input, but again, why the same place on the playback? Could it be the digital encoding or something on the recordings?


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Can anyone parse out the links or pm me the links for the ps capacitor repair? 

I just started having the "temperature too high" warning and shut down this morning.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

http://************.com/forum/showthread.php?p=298828

insert deal data base (no spaces) at the stars.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. Might try repairing now, haven't done a lot of soldering in a few years though

what do people think about this power supply?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Power-Supply-Di...544?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5aded6dbb8

is this an aftermarket, or just the same one cheaper?


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

My HR10 was fine until I bought a new TV with HDMI connections. 1 week after switching from component to HDMI I got the repeated Overheat warning issue and going back to Component didn't fix it, it was a one-way trip. That was about the time of the MPEG-4 switchover so I just went with an HR20 replacement.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

I just bought this power supply, seems to be the original just cheaper. Should have it tomorrow, they are in the bay area. I'll let you guys know how it works.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Well, I was SO excited that the ps arrived so fast (helps that the co listed above is bay area)
put it in, doesn't work. ouch. Fan spins up, but HD's don't fire, power light doesn't come on.

I was worried, had something else happened, etc., so I put the OLD power supply in, and everything booted up fine, but of course after boot up it threw me the "temperature error" again.

put the new one in, again, no power light, no hard drives spin, just fan. 

So, I guess this one is BAD? I'm contacting them now to see if they can send another one. LOOKS exactly like the current one, same company, motherboard, etc., me thinks they have simply harvested them or something from old H10-250's. 

Would have been REALLY nice if it worked out of the gates though.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Well, one more update. The ebay company I linked to above shipped a second PS overnight (which was nice) and I got it today, plugged it all in and it works great! HDTIVO back to life, (I need to get a decade out of my tivo hardware!!!)

So, all it seems pretty good. 45$ shipped for what appears to be an original H10-250 PS works for me, I'm ALMOST considering buying another just to have as a backup.


----------

